# Pretty In PINK



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought this photo was kind of pretty with the pink feather boa. 

[attachment=2947:attachment] 

Bow was made by Sarah Moon.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

she's very pretty in pink


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww...she's so adorable!







It's a great V-day picture!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

*<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">







What a princess in pink







</span>*


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaaaawwww







What a lovely little







Sassy girrrr is







You can tell her Mommy takes very good care of her, you do such a nice job with her coat







Indy's coat is still coming in, I don't know if I will be able to keep it up as well as Sassy's is. I have a lot of back pain and I have to do him in short sessions as it is














Indy sends hugs to Sassy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Pat, that one is my all-time favorite... just the most gorgeous vision in pink ....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Pat, that one is my all-time favorite... just the most gorgeous vision in pink ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Exactly!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

omgoodness she is gorgeous, I love sassy!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yes, I love pictures of Sassy, she truly is perfection. Pink definitly looks great on her.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

She's always beautiful, no matter what color she's in!








Jess


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Stunning!! What size bows does Sassy wear?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sassy looks beautiful!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Beautiful!! ZsaZsa has a pink boa too!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> Stunning!! What size bows does Sassy wear?[/B]


All of the bows that Sassy is wearing on these great photos are 7/8 Single Looped bows 

Isnt she Beautiful


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

oh Pat she's just incredibly gorgeous...


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I LOVE her in pink!! Oh my, now I want a little girl too... This is what hubby will say to that


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love pink on maltese. Sassy is precious.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=151937
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Sarah made all my bows so she knows the sizes; however, the 7/8" bows are actually too big for Sassy's face and I will be ordering 5/8" bows the next time I order bows. So if you are looking to order and you like the larger bows these are 7/8"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sassy looks beautiful and regal in pnk.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm speechless


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Sassy is soo beautiful! Wow


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

awwwwww


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

gorgeous! i cant imagine you ever posting a "bad" pic of sassy. she's just stunning









ann marie and the "i want a messy hair look from sassy...i double dog dare ya!" buttercup


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Sassy is Pretty in Pink....
Sassy is pretty in every color of the rainbow.






















Sassy is truly so BEAUTIFUL and a joy to admire!!!
























~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Sassy is one of the most beautiful Maltese I have ever laid eyes on. I can never get enough of Sassy Pics


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> ann marie and the "i want a messy hair look from sassy...i double dog dare ya!" buttercup[/B]



LOl! I do too! I know she's got some somewhere!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have to agree Sassy is so beautiful I just love seeing her pictures. She needs to be a model . She is so beautiful. 
Give that beautiful girl a large hug from me and my fur family.
Her coat is just Gorgeous I am so enviest of you. I need some lessons from you how you keep her coat so beautiful.
Char.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, Sassy looks so beautiful!







I love the pink! She's such a little princess!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=151963
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The general rule is that a double looped 5/8 bow fits a 4-10 pound dog. My 9&1/2 pound Lady wears the 5/8 double looped. This is the best size for most Maltese and Yorkies. A super tiny Maltese can wear a 5/8 single looped bow.

7/8 bows are usually worn by larger breeds like Shiz Tsus who have a different topknot look altogether from Maltese, the traditional "fountain" look. They need a big bow to balance all that hair!

I'm not sure how much Jodi's Chloe weighs, but I'm sure she's right within the 4-7 pound standard. You can see in the pictures Jodi just posted that the 5/8 double looped bow is just a perfect size for her little face.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=9288&st=0


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

You thought right!

She's a doggie super model!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## My4Maltese (Sep 19, 2006)

What do you use on sassys face to keep it free of stains???
Please help!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this the first time around, but...
Wow what a beautiful picture! Sassy Is gorgeous!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous Sassy - beautiful, as always...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> What do you use on Sassy's face to keep it free of stains???
> Please help!![/B]


I just use a baby wipe (alcohol free/scent free) when I groom her. Sometimes if I feel she needs to be freshened more (because of food) I use Chris Christensen's "Show Off" no rinse spray shampoo. Nothing special. Sassy will be four years old (hard to imagine that) December 2nd. So we are way past the puppy tearing. I received your PM and responded. If you need additional info please feel free to contact me. ~Pat


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - she is GORGEOUS! Is she a professional model? She is so beautiful! How do you do it


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

She's gorgeous!









Josie says: Mommy, is that an angel?

Steph and Josie


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

PINK! my favorite color







your sassy has beautiful hair...looks so soft and gorgeous, it must take a lot of work!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess I missed this one too .. she is breathtaking..really!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so pretty!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Sassy is just beautiful. You are very lucky


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OMG youz sooooo bootifoo. Will youz still wuv me if'n I habe to gets my hairs cut?

Wubs 
Sammie


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness! What a beautiful









She looks like a little angel all in pink.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

KIND OF PRETTY?? She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Lovely photo. Beatiful Sassy.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sassy is stunningly beautiful.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Sassy is beautiful as always.!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, Wow, Wow. Hubby had a fit, she is amazing. Show off and frangrace/aholcohl free baby wipes?? That's all?? She is just glorious.
Aimee


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

She is stunning


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for the lovely compliments. This photo was posted last February. Hummmmmm......I guess with all the newbies maybe I should show some of her better photos.







I am such a proud mommy.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

You are right to be a proud mommie. She's just perfection. But then, so's her mom!

Samsonsmom


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW OMG that should be in a magazine or on a calandar or something.. Sassy is beutiful


----------

